# recipe / prescription



## rusita preciosa

I'm wondering if other Slavic languages, like Russian, have one word for *prescription* (for a medicine) and *recipe* (cooking).

In Russian it is *рецепт* [retsept] for both.


----------



## Norma E.

Croatian has one word...also 'recept'


----------



## iobyo

Also the same in Macedonian: *рецепт* (_recept_).

Historically in English, "recipe" was also used for a such a prescription (i.e. a recipe for a particular medicine). I think it's safe to assume this is why at least Russian and Macedonian use the same word for both, though I can't comment for other languages.

EDIT: We also have 'препишан лек' which is more or less the same thing, at least in colloquial language.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: рецепта (retsepta) for both.


----------



## Azori

In Slovak it's *recept* for cooking, for medicine it's either *recept* or *lekársky* *predpis* (the latter is more common).


----------



## Awwal12

> In Russian it is рецепт [retsept] for both.


A little correction: /retsept/, but [rɪʦept] - the unstressed vowel is reduced as usual... I advise you to avoid the use of transliteration or phonematic transcription in square brackets, just because sometimes it may cause misunderstanding - especially taking into account that the Russian orthography often reflects the real pronunciation very poorly. Well, and excuse me if I'm annoying with my puristic advices.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian also uses *recept* for both. Recipes are often referred to as *kuharski recepti*.

Prescription drugs are known either as *zdravila na recept* or, somewhat less frequently, as *predpisana zdravila*.


----------



## Bântuit

Romanian has also one word for recipe and prescription  : *Reţetă *


----------



## sokol

iobyo said:


> Historically in English, "recipe" was also used for a such a prescription (i.e. a recipe for a particular medicine). I think it's safe to assume this is why at least Russian and Macedonian use the same word for both, though I can't comment for other languages.[/SIZE]



I am not so sure if English has been the source. In German it also is "Rezept" for both - so probably German would be another possible source for this.
Anyway, interesting to see how many Slavic languages have the same word for both.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Awwal12 said:


> A little correction: /retsept/, but [rɪʦept] - the unstressed vowel is reduced as usual... I advise you to avoid the use of transliteration or phonematic transcription in square brackets, just because sometimes it may cause misunderstanding - especially taking into account that the Russian orthography often reflects the real pronunciation very poorly. Well, and excuse me if I'm annoying with my puristic advices.


OK, to make happy the purist(s) among us, I'll use // instead of [] for pronounciation.


----------



## rusita preciosa

sokol said:


> I am not so sure if English has been the source. In German it also is "Rezept" for both - so probably German would be another possible source for this.
> Anyway, interesting to see how many Slavic languages have the same word for both.


That's interesting about German! In Spanish it is also the same word *receta *for both, but in English and French these are different words.
(I should have posted this in All Languages... )


----------



## rusalka_bg

In Serbian it's also recept/рецепт for both.


----------



## werrr

In Czech:

*recipe* — recept
*medical prescription* — předpis, recept, recepis


----------



## bibax

In Czech: (cooking) recipe = recept, předpis

recipe is imperative, receptum is supin of the Latin verb recipere (= to receive);

předpis is probably a calque from German Vorschrift (or Latin praescriptio);


----------



## .Jordi.

rusita preciosa said:


> I'm wondering if other Slavic languages, like Russian, have one word for *prescription* (for a medicine) and *recipe* (cooking). In Russian it is *рецепт* [retsept] for both.


Polish has two different words: _recepta_ and _przepis_.


----------



## Orlin

.Jordi. said:


> Polish has two different words: _recepta_ and _przepis_.


 
Which of these words is recipe and which prescription?


----------



## .Jordi.

Orlin said:


> Which of these words is recipe and which prescription?


Prescription: _recepta_, e.g. _recepta lekarska_
Recipe: _przepis _and _recepta _(but _recepta _is rarely used in this meaning), e.g. _przepisy kulinarne, recepty kulinarne_


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

werrr said:


> In Czech:
> 
> *recipe* — recept
> *medical prescription* — předpis, recept, recepis


 


bibax said:


> In Czech: (cooking) recipe = recept, předpis


 
So *předpis* can mean either "recipe" or "prescription" in Czech, just like *recept*?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Bântuit said:


> Romanian has also one word for recipe and prescription : *Reţetă *


 
Just to clarify that, even though Romanian (nor German or Spanish for that matter) belong to the Slavic languages, the word *prescripţie* (only in the medical sense) is also used to convey the same meaning. Only the first word can be used when talking about cooking. 

So Romanian has two words to describe these two different things. 

 robbie


----------



## sokol

Mod note:

Moved to All languages in accordance with rusita preciosa.


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:
*"a recipe" : une recette
"a prescription" : une ordonnance*


----------



## werrr

TriglavNationalPark said:


> So *předpis* can mean either "recipe" or "prescription" in Czech, just like *recept*?


*Předpis* is a general term for *prescription*, but I would never mind it as a word for *recipe* unless speaking of very strict formula(tion), which, by the way, could be called *receptura*.


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto* uses the word _recepto_ in both senses.  _Preskribo_ may also be used in the sense of a medical prescription.


----------



## apmoy70

Although Greek is not a slavic language, in our language we too use the same word for the cooking recipe->συνταγή, sindaʝ*i*, _f._ and the medical prescription->συνταγή, sindaʝ*i*, _f._, or συνταγή γιατρού, sindaʝ*i* ʝatr*u* (lit. doctor's prescription) with the latter one more commonly used

[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative


----------



## ThomasK

I think I have not seen any Dutch so far: 
 - kitchen: *recept, recepten*
* -* medical : in Flanders *voorschrift* (pre-scription), in Dutch Dutch *recept*, I believe, as in :  "geneesmiddelen op *recept* alleen" (found at adwords.google.nl/support/aw/bin/static.py?...: medicines available only in return for a prescription, literally, or prescription need for these medicines)


----------



## ThomasK

apmoy70 said:


> ->συνταγή, sindaʝ*i*, _f._ and the medical prescription->*συνταγή*, sindaʝ*i*, _f._, or συνταγή γιατρού, sindaʝ*i* ʝatr*u* (lit. doctor's prescription)


 
What does the word mean literally, Apmoy ? Something like 'put(ting) together) ?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> What does the word mean literally, Apmoy ? Something like 'put(ting) together) ?


Yes, it's from the verb συντάσσω (sint*a*so) which means "to put together"


----------



## Lugubert

Swedish has only one word for the two meanings: recept. It is also used figuratively: _Ett recept för att rädda ekonomin_... 'A recipe/way/formula for saving the economy...'

A usage that's very irritating to me is the ubiquitous advertising claim _Nu med ny formula_ 'Now utilizing a new formula', which in Swedish only should be _Nu med nytt recept_. _Formula_ isn't a Swedish word.


----------



## ThomasK

lior neith said:


> In Slovak it's *recept* for cooking, for medicine it's either *recept* or *lekársky* *predpis* (the latter is more common).


 
What is a lekarsky, if I may ask ?

And formula in Swedish: if one makes it sound more foreign, one can ask/make more money, I think !


----------



## Encolpius

In *Hungarian*, under German influence, we also use 1 word for 2 things. So, *recept *means both prescription and recipe. But we must not forget the word recipe was used as prescription in older English, too.


----------



## sakvaka

... and *Finnish*, too: _resepti_ means the both things. We also have a separate word for prescription, _määräys_.


----------



## ThomasK

_määräys - _Pre-scription (or do I remember 'maa' having something to do with the 'world'? I suppose. Nicetranslator translated them as _moon land_ ???).


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> _määräys - _Pre-scription (or do I remember 'maa' having something to do with the 'world'? I suppose. Nicetranslator translated them as _moon land_ ???).



Yes, _maa_ means "world" but _mää_ means nothing (except in colloquial language and as an interjection). They are pronounced very differently (mɑ: and mæ: ).

And I have to say that Nicetranslation is wrong. There is no possibility of interpreting _mää-räys_ as "moon land" (which, BTW, is in Finnish _kuumaa_ - homonymous with "It's so hot!" ).

The corresponding verb _määrätä _means many things: _determine, order, provide, prescribe, assign, qualify, govern, direct_. 

Just joking: If you remove the umlauts, there's another possible interpretation: _maa(n)rata_ = track of Earth. This is way too far-fetched .


----------



## rusita preciosa

ThomasK said:


> What is a lekarsky, if I may ask ?


 
The root *lekar-* in Slavic languages has the meaning of "medicine/treatment/cure".


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, R. And how broad is predpis? Can you predpris prescribe non-medical stuff ?


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks for the clarification, I will surely tell those people at NT that things go wrong, that are living on the kuu-maa (a world in itself ???) !!!


----------



## rusita preciosa

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, R. And how broad is predpis? Can you predpris prescribe non-medical stuff ?


 
I can only speak for Russian, where predpisanye could mean official instruction, order etc... 

It may not be the case for Slovak(?) *predpis*.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, R, and is it correct if I assume pre- refers to Latin _pre_ ?


----------



## rusita preciosa

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, R, and is it correct if I assume pre- refers to Latin _pre_ ?


Yes, it is the calque from Latin where *pre-/pred-* is equivalent to Latin *pre* (with the meaning of "before/previous") and the root *pis-* has the meaning of "writing/scribing"


----------

